# Purple blusish screen



## david j (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,i have a sanyo XW-50 LCD projector,i had a really cloudy picture,so i took it apon myself to open it and clean all the LCD panels-Red-Green-Blue,and the other glass parts,eventually i managed to put it all back together,but when i now use it,i have a strong blue,purple coloured screen.

Any info or help would be much appreciated


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Perhaps the panels are now out of alignment.


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Did you maybe not put them in the right order when re-installing them or if you did take them out to clean them, if so then maybe the red and blue filters might have been installed in the wrong order as red and blue will make a purple color. :sn:

Edit: Made an error in calling them a filter or panel as they are dichroic mirrors and mirrors, sorry for this error.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Or the dichroic mirrors or filters were installed in the wrong place or backwards.


----------



## david j (Jun 18, 2012)

hi all,ive once again opened my projector,and i changed lcd panels,and ive now got a close to green picture,with cyan also mixed in

Would it be better if i took a photo of the parts and added them here for you guys to look at,as im not sure if i have lost something.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What do you mean by changed the LCD panels? I suggest that you get a service manual and try to match the parts to the diagram of the light path. There are sometimes marks on the filters that indicate orientation. You need to make sure you have them correct or you can easily damage a panel.


----------



## david j (Jun 18, 2012)

Im not 100% sure if the parts i moved are called lcd panels,i think it maybe the green red and blue filters i changed,but the only problem is,is there are only 2 filters,once which is green the other which is black or blue i think,if a complete photo would be of help i will add one.

Thanks again guys


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

She if the pic below will help you out to see if you have replaced them in the right order. :T


----------

